# groin mass



## kitkatcoder (Jan 11, 2010)

Excision of right groin mass with layered closure.


The patient was brought to the OR and placed in supine position.  General anesthesia was begun.  The patient was prepped and draped in usual sterile fashion.  Marcaine 0.5% was infiltrated for postoperative pain control and then a 4-cm incision was made in the right groin obliquely.  Subcutaneous tissue was divided.  Deep to the subcutaneous tissue, a large lymph node was identified.  The pedicle to the lymph node was clamped and tied with 4-0 silk ties, and the lymph node was excised and sent to pathology as fresh specimen.  Wound was irrigated.  Bleeding was controlled with cautery.  A 3-0 chromic was used to approximate the subcutaneous tissue, and 3-0 chromic was also used to reapproximate the skin.



A sterile dressing was applied.  The patient was awakened and taken to Recovery in good general condition.


path comes back stating :lymph node with caseating granulomatous inflammation, no evidence of malignancy...

So I was going to go with 38500 i was going to use 38760 but per CPT ASSISTANT JANUARY 09 VOLUME 19, ISSUE 1, PAGES 7-8.....  or should i look at integ?  But I did not do that because path came back as a lymph node....any thoughts?  all help is appreciated...  thanks a million


----------



## mbort (Jan 12, 2010)

You should code for the excision of the mass.  You should not base coding from pathology results. 27043 or 27047 may be an option depending on your documentation.


----------

